# Sensitive alarm on an E795



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi

My alarm has gone off twice when a car door has been slammed next to the MH.

Am I able to reduce the sensitivity in any way? Or is it a garage job?

Also can anyone advise how long they go off for as I dont want a flat battery either (the MH is kept away from my house)

It is a factory fitted standard issue as far as I am aware.

Cheers

Graham


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Swift didn't used to fit an alarm as standard to earlier MH's. I'm not sure about newer ones. If you bought this from new, there should be a manual for the alarm in the pack with all the other manuals for fridge, oven, heater etc that they all come with. This should also give a clue as to the make of alarm to do some research on any adjustments.

Some alarms have sensors in the cab area that can be moved around, so if one has been pointed out of the cab window rather than being pointed inside, this might be giving false alarms.

Alarms will also drain the battery continuously as they are monitoring the MH all the time. If the alarm goes off then the drain may be a little more depending on the type of siren used, but I would expect you to need to charge the vehicle battery or take it for a run every couple of weeks or so.

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Dave

I'll do some research/reading

Graham


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*Alarm*

I had both a 2003 & 2008 Bessy 765's neither came with a factory fitted alarm just the standard immobiliser. That on its own will run the battery down over a couple of weeks. I had a Strickback alarm fitted to the first one, fitted a battery master which extended the battery life. Having had such good service from Van Bitz of Taunton I went back to the in 2008 to have the same system to the new one. I also fitted solar panels so they keep the leisure batteries topped up and the battery master keeps the engine one topped up.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have a small brochure with user instructions for a "Cobra Globe 4800/4900 CAN" which I assume is the alarm. 

On frst showing it isnt giving me any info on sensitivity so I'll take another read.

Failing that I'll get an auto-electrician to look at it.

Graham


----------

